# Hymer Exsis 2004 External Thermal Blinds/covers



## hymerexsisman (Aug 14, 2005)

I have just purchased the above Hymer and need new Silver screens type covers, the Hymer looks like it still retains the front end of a fiat Ducato doors and windscreen, but I am not sure ? can i purchase the standard off the shelf ones for Fiat Ducato,or is the front end different and do I have to buy customer ones ?

thanks

Wayne


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
We too have an Exsis. 
The standard ducato screens do not fit but we had a quote from Taylormade for about £70. 
I will look it out, we have never got round to buying any myself as we find the blinds fine even in December. 
James


----------



## hymerexsisman (Aug 14, 2005)

*Hymer Exsis Screens*

Thanks for that,I pick my Exsis in 2 weeks time,moved down in size from a Hymer b544,hope we have done the right thing,is there anything you can tell me about yours,have you a solar panel fitted,is the heating Ok in winters ? do you have the table mount sticking up ?

anything more I would be very interested in

Thanks


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We downsized from a 680 and before that a 694 so a massive difference but we wouldn't go back. 
Last summer we spent 3 weeks in Europe with 4 adults no problem at all (it may be a bit different in this country with rain and eating inside). 
We have a movelite xl family awning if the kids decide to come away and they love that but most of the time it is just the 2 of us. 
The heating is excellent and we manage fine with no hook-up on 2 leisure batteries with no solar panel. 
Ours is an SG I think which does not have a centre table, we have a forward facing dinette and side sofa. 
We have added a large fiamma back box on the cycle rack for extra storage and use a towbar mounted cycle carrier. 
Ours is LHD and is due a new speedo next week under a fiat recall as it is way out. 
It's just a pity they don't make them any more. 
James


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Just another thought, have you seen the owners group HERE 
It's only small but useful and they are having a meet in September, unfortunately we cannot make it. 
James


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Hymer Exsis*

Hi there

Another Exsis owner here , now comming up to our 3rd year of ownership and would tend to agree with what James has already stated , they are a real great little van that offers us most things we require.

We have the opposing "bench" model that makes up into a decent size single bed.

Mods and changes / weaknesses

Additions

Two 85 amp leisure batteries
Caravan awning 
Gaslow 
couple of electrical sockets

Took off end arm rest on sofas
removed table mount which bolted through the floor and filled holed with non sealing putty. Now use a free standing table.

Various other bits and pieces but overall the vehicle has been well up to ALL YEAR CAMPING, and the 2300cc is well up to the day to day motoring

If you need anymore info feel free to send a PM


----------



## moragg (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi, another owner, we bought a proper Silver Screen for the Exsis and it's great what a difference in the winter. With regard to the heating, we were in rural Perthshire in -10 last year, hubby too warm and had to go outside to cool down dressed only in his boxers, so yes the heating can cope!


----------

